# [Xorg] virer completement le xorg.conf avec une CG nVidia ?

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut, 

Je l'ai enfin fait, j'ai commandé un écran plat pour remplacer mon CRT qui déconne gravement (je sais, deux ans que c'est prévu et que j'en parle ici  :Laughing:  mais cette fois ayé la commande est partie   :Very Happy:  )  

Du coup j'en ai profité pour regarder ma config pour Xorg et depuis ma première installation de Linux elle a bien maigrie !

- Suppression de la section Monitor après achat d'une carte nVidia qui détecte correctement les infos via DCC

- Suppression de la section Files/FontsPath car maintenant géré au niveau de fontconfig

- Suppression des sections InputDevice car maintenant gérés par Hal/evdev

- Suppression de la section Extentions depuis que les modules composite, render et damage sont chargés par défaut

- Suppression de la section ServerLayout qui n'a plus à orchestrer tout ça 

Reste donc :

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier "nVidia GTX260+"

        Driver "nvidia"

        Option "DPMS" "True"

        Option "NoLogo" "True"

        Option "CursorShadow" "True"

        Option "Coolbits" "5"

        Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

        Option "BackingStore" "True"

        # Option "DynamicTwinView" "False" # Needed for xrandr

        Option "RandRRotation" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Default Screen"

        Device "nVidia GTX260+"

        DefaultDepth 24

        Option "Metamodes" "1600x1200 +0+0; 1280x960 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth 24

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth 16

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth 8

        EndSubsection

EndSection

```

La section Screen va virer, elle est là car mon moniteur bien que supportant parfaitement le 1600x1200@85Hz (y'a d'ailleurs un mode DDC pour) à une résolution "par défaut" inférieure (cas très courant chez les CRT). Avec mon futur LCD plus besoin car résolution native = seule résolution exploitable chez les LCD.

Du coup la section Device va se retrouver bien seule   :Crying or Very sad:  et je me demandais si y'avais pas moyen de spécifier ailleurs ces infos au pilote nVidia ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

si le test sans xorg.conf du tout est non concluant, je ne crois pas que tu puisses te passer de la section Devices aussi minime soit-elle ou de spécifier les options pour le drivers ailleurs - amha les options qu'on passe aux modules kernel ne gère ce type de paramètres là mais peut-être d'autres auront plus d'infos...

De toute façon c'est un peu à fond perdu vu qu'on va encore devoir changer de méthode quand ils vont virer hal   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

A mon avis  xorg.conf ça marchera bien, mais avec le logo au démarrage, sans support de xrandr, sans triple-buffer, sans BackingSore, sans Overclock...

Je vas donc garder la section Device, pour l'instant.

Pour le clavier sans HAL je crois que maintenant sous  Fedora/Ubuntu la map par défaut du clavier est gérée de façon unifié pour la console et X dans un fichier, ce n'est donc pas le grand retour du xorg.conf même si la façon dont Gentoo gérera ça n'est pas encore connue.

----------

## boozo

ouaip à voir comment ils vont organiser çà chez nous...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

